# Newcastle upon Tyne, UK



## Daelim

Thread for any drivers in Newcastle upon Tyne, UK and surrounding areas.


----------



## blodwynpig

Iv'e been an Uber driver since September 2019, trying to work Newcastle is near impossible to make a living so far,
Uber payments rates too low. I'll try and persevere a year to see what happens.


----------

